# Bike and Clothing Colours..



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2012)

I was buying my first long sleeve top and got a blue one but now I've got it home I dont like the colour, so after some thinking about it I've decided to opt for black lycra shorts and all tops will be orange, yellow, green.
I have a black and red bike and I dont want matching clothes as I think that looks naff.
So Question..
Do you like to match clothing colours to the bike or do you mix it a bit..


----------



## MattHB (21 Oct 2012)

I try to let my performance do the showing off (it's still trying to achieve that!), not my kit. 

I'm afraid I buy for practicality and price. If I get a choice then I go for colours that are reasonably visible without being radioactive.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Oct 2012)

Im have team kit and helmet, which matches my bike, I think it looks cool. I also have various other bits of kit which do not match my bike.
Personally I do not care that some people think it looks naff as some people will have an opinion no matter, and equally some people believe that you should not wear Yellow or Green Jerseys unless you have won them in the tour or worked with Dr Ferrari 

Wear what you want and what you like.


----------



## Saluki (21 Oct 2012)

Oh no. I have a blue cycling jersey and black shorts with which I ride a Defy 2 

Actually I don't give a flying stuff what people think. My clothing happen to match my bike but now I have a bright 'council' orange Night Vision cycling jacket the blue top won't be noticed.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Oct 2012)

For me it's down to price and have they got one big enough to fit me (I do like pink though!  ).


----------



## RWright (21 Oct 2012)

I wear whatever is clean...most of the time anyway, it doesn't always match


----------



## Lee_M (21 Oct 2012)

None of mine matches, especially the A-Z map top!


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (21 Oct 2012)

blue/white/black helmet, blue jersey, black/blue gloves on Blue bike.
red/white/black helmet, red/black jersey, red/black gloves on Black/white/red bike.
The local club wears green


----------



## Deanno1dad (21 Oct 2012)

you need a bright colour ideally if on the road..helps the cars see you..orange/yellows ideal..I use an orange waterproof for the winter and a white zip up for warmer days..
For the 2 days of summer i've got green and orange cycling t-shirts!


----------



## Nearly there (21 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I wear whatever is clean...most of the time anyway, it doesn't always match


This


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> For me it's down to price and have they got one big enough to fit me (I do like pink though!  ).


 
Funny you like pink as I had a pair of pink paddock boots many moons ago..


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2012)

Deanno1dad said:


> you need a bright colour ideally if on the road..helps the cars see you..orange/yellows ideal..I use an orange waterproof for the winter and a white zip up for warmer days..
> For the 2 days of summer i've got green and orange cycling t-shirts!


 
Exactly the colours I like...


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2012)

I wear what i like.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> For me it's down to price and have they got one big enough to fit me (I do like pink though!  ).


Me too and lilac, but dont think the G/F would approve


----------



## swede54 (21 Oct 2012)

Most of my kit matches the bike(Red, black and white) but I don't think I've got 2 items from the same manufacturer.


----------



## DaveyM (21 Oct 2012)

My bike is all black.
If I just wore all black I would just look like a chubby ninja .
I have an orange top and black pants with yellow and green panels to help me be seen. I never really worry about them matching the bike.

I just don't want to look like a idiot with all Sky Gear then doing 5 mph up a slight hill


----------



## DRHysted (21 Oct 2012)

I feel the sight of me in lycra is enough to make people want to gouge out their eyes. So it really doesn't matter if anything else matches.


----------



## NickJ95GB (22 Oct 2012)

i have a red bike (triban 3) and a white/blue giro monza helmet, and wear cream shorts and whatever t-shirt, because i can't imagine lycra making any difference at all, does it?


----------



## monkeylc (22 Oct 2012)

I just cycle around in my pants,people notice me alot


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Oct 2012)

I wear whatever, I have my cyclechat jersey which is orange, blue and white - my white and black bibs and my red and white bike so it doesn't really match. If I could afford it, I'd be buying the full Cofidis team kit - looks good.


----------



## monkeylc (22 Oct 2012)

If i could afford it I'd buy some red pants or yellow ones,makes you more visible.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2012)

I didnt plan this, but my bike is Silver/Grey/Black my shirt is black or white, shorts black or grey, trousers black or grey, Garmin 500 black/silver. the white shirts has red colouring so is out of place now, mind I guess I wont need to worry about that till next year.


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2012)

Not red shorts...google polish cycling team  and to another poster, Lycra is most comfy and practical for cycling in


----------



## GetAGrip (22 Oct 2012)

vickster said:


> *Not red shorts...google polish cycling team*  and to another poster, Lycra is most comfy and practical for cycling in


It could be he already has


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Oct 2012)

As usual, consult the rules - esp 14 - 17. Shorts black, jerseys, your choice.


----------



## JoeyB (22 Oct 2012)

I buy whatever is on offer in Aldi / Lidl haha


----------



## Raymonda (22 Oct 2012)

I don't match but as I have a black/silver bike then it doesn't clash with most clothing options. Though my tops consists of a hi-viz jacket, an Altura Transformer jersey in blue/black and a Northwave skeleton gilet.

All my shorts are black. I was tempted by colours but black goes with everything so ...


----------



## Sandra6 (22 Oct 2012)

I have tried finding clothes to match my bike - it's white, (I can't be trusted wearing white, ends up filthy) with a blue and a green line, but I can't find ladies clothes in those colours.
I only have two cycling tops and one is black, the other red, my cycling shorts are black. Most of the time I wear my gym kit which is mostly pink tops and black bottoms.


----------



## middleagecyclist (22 Oct 2012)

Four bikes. Two grey, one black and one white. Always black bibs (varying lengths) with whatever colour top I fancy that day as no worries about clashing. If cold out I wear a red Altura Night Vision LS jersey. My N+1 in the spring will be red so I will have to match my tops more carefully then I suppose!


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Oct 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I was buying my first long sleeve top and got a blue one but now I've got it home I dont like the colour, so after some thinking about it I've decided to opt for black lycra shorts and all tops will be orange, yellow, green.
> I have a black and red bike and I dont want matching clothes as I think that looks naff.
> So Question..
> Do you like to match clothing colours to the bike or do you mix it a bit..



It just depends how I feel on the day. No two persons' colour appreciations are the same anyway. I do think wearing team replica kit is a bit chavvy and sad.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (22 Oct 2012)

Having little cycling clobber i don't have much choice!  So its a Black Mountain bike, Black cycling shorts or Black & White bib shorts - and a Red Jersey or Jacket, Black gloves and white trainers!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> As usual, consult the rules - esp 14 - 17. Shorts black, jerseys, your choice.


Yea I read them, still dont give two figs. I ride on my own so what's it matter, so long as I am comfortable and at the right temperature for the given conditions. Its like me saying don't ever use on camera flash as it's unforgiving. harsh blows out highlights, o yea I forgot never use them in stadiums as they are useless but people still do.


----------



## Oldspice (22 Oct 2012)

monkeylc said:


> If i could afford it I'd buy some red pants or yellow ones,makes you more visible.


 
Cycling around just in your underwear would definitely get you noticed


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I wear whatever is clean...most of the time anyway, it doesn't always match


Yup. me too

although I do tend to find that I make more of an effort for social rides, trying stuff on that is...before resorting back to whatever is most comfy and suitable.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> because i can't imagine lycra making any difference at all, does it?


yes


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> i have a red bike (triban 3) and a white/blue giro monza helmet, and wear cream shorts and whatever t-shirt, because i can't imagine lycra making any difference at all, does it?



I think it makes a difference, but as always, open to persuasion.



JoeyB said:


> I buy whatever is on offer in Aldi / Lidl haha


I only own Lidl kit this time around.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

When people ride with me they had better be colour co-ordinated or there would be hell to pay.
Cycling and cycling gear is not a game.
You go out looking good or you don't go out at all.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Oct 2012)

It wouldn't even occur to me to match my outfit to my bike. Hell, I can barely be bothered to get my underwear to match and nobody ever sees that 

Remind me to hide at the back of the group when we meet up with Ian for the old car thing to Brighton next week


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Remind me to hide at the back of the group when we meet up with Ian for the old car thing to Brighton next week


 
And don't even think of riding a dirty bike


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Oct 2012)

I just buy what I like, if it doesn't match, it isn't the end of the world, but I at least try to be remotely colour coordinated in a reasonably subtle way.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I just buy what I like, if it doesn't match, it isn't the end of the world, but I at least try to be remotely colour coordinated in a reasonably subtle way.


 

MDB, I expect better of you mate.
Pull yourself together and get co-ordinated. Y'hear me?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> I have an orange top and black *pants* with yellow and green panels to help me be seen. I never really worry about them matching the bike.





monkeylc said:


> I just cycle around in my pants,people notice me alot



Doesn't cycling in your underwear get a bit cold though guys, never mind the risk of Roadrash etc?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> MDB, I expect better of you mate.
> Pull yourself together and get co-ordinated. Y'hear me?



JA MEIN FUHRER!!

Actually, I've been buying red things recently (I have a red helmet, ooh err!) because I now have a red Peugeot, but still, sometimes the understated look is just cooler.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And don't even think of riding a dirty bike


 I cleaned them both yesterday!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I cleaned them both yesterday!


 

I WILL be checking.............


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> When people ride with me they had better be colour co-ordinated or there would be hell to pay.
> Cycling and cycling gear is not a game.
> You go out looking good or you don't go out at all.


Same could be said about people and cameras, or rather those that think a mobile phone is anything like a stand in for a proper camera.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Oct 2012)

I think when its time to get another bike it will be a one colour bike not a rainbow coloured bike like I have now.. always black shorts and nice bright tops...
Some interesting comments...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2012)

Until recently all leggings/shorts were black... then I got a set of Assos shorts that are yellow & black (considerably reduced in price & the ony colour left in my size) which accidentally matched my bright yellow Thorn Nomad mkII (with black tyres & all black panniers, rackpack & carbag). 
That still matches the all black camera, if I keep with the shorter of the two lenses, but clashes amazingly with the longer of the lenses which is beige with black camera body, however if I leave that camera in the all black camera black inside the all black pannier, and use the little camera, its completely black then I'm back to matching; but I will probably fail with the polarising filter for either camera because they are generally bluish in colour with a black ring, however if I get the lee filter adaptor out, then the golden headed screws on the black adaptor will work with the yellow bike at a push... Now if I add in the blue & yellow water bottles onto the yellow & black bike, I can use the polarising filters for my cameras without clashing and only need to consider the fact currently I only have shorts on. 

Of course, the moment I get onto the road bike, I'm back to clashing again... the road bike is red & black, not yellow and black...Hence I believe the problem lies with the colour of the bike clashing with what I wear rather than my clothes or lack of clashing with the bike. 

Time for a new bike then!


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Until recently all leggings/shorts were black... then I got a set of Assos shorts that are yellow & black (considerably reduced in price & the ony colour left in my size) which accidentally matched my bright yellow Thorn Nomad mkII (with black tyres & all black panniers, rackpack & carbag).
> That still matches the all black camera, if I keep with the shorter of the two lenses, but clashes amazingly with the longer of the lenses which is beige with black camera body, however if I leave that camera in the all black camera black inside the all black pannier, and use the little camera, its completely black then I'm back to matching; but I will probably fail with the polarising filter for either camera because they are generally bluish in colour with a black ring, however if I get the lee filter adaptor out, then the golden headed screws on the black adaptor will work with the yellow bike at a push... Now if I add in the blue & yellow water bottles onto the yellow & black bike, I can use the polarising filters for my cameras without clashing and only need to consider the fact currently I only have shorts on.
> 
> Of course, the moment I get onto the road bike, I'm back to clashing again... the road bike is red & black, not yellow and black...Hence I believe the problem lies with the colour of the bike clashing with what I wear rather than my clothes or lack of clashing with the bike.
> ...


 
Top post... 
PS.. My filters for my camera are all colours which clash a bit...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Until recently all leggings/shorts were black... then I got a set of Assos shorts that are yellow & black (considerably reduced in price & the ony colour left in my size) which accidentally matched my bright yellow Thorn Nomad mkII (with black tyres & all black panniers, rackpack & carbag).
> ... Now if I add in the blue & yellow water bottles onto the yellow & black bike, I can use the polarising filters for my cameras without clashing and only need to consider the fact currently I only have shorts on.
> 
> Of course, the moment I get onto the road bike, I'm back to clashing again... the road bike is red & black, not yellow and black...Hence I believe the problem lies with the colour of the bike clashing with what I wear rather than my clothes or lack of clashing with the bike.
> ...


Forgot about the water bottles they are silver/black too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Top post...
> PS.. My filters for my camera are all colours which clash a bit...


Dont use then all done in photoshop apart for polariser and grads (mind I aint got either these days so need to find other wise to balance high contrast HDR works for me)


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont use then all done in photoshop apart for polariser and grads (mind I aint got either these days so need to find other wise to balance high contrast HDR works for me)


 
I have to say I am using more photoshop nowadays..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I have to say I am using more photoshop nowadays..


Wonderful tool, but we are way off topic with this one.


----------



## Crosstrailer (24 Oct 2012)

Red & Black Spesh, red and black water bottle, red & black clothing only. Sad I know LOL


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Red & Black Spesh, red and black water bottle, red & black clothing only. Sad I know LOL


 

Not sad at all... it's the correct way to do things.


----------



## derrick (24 Oct 2012)

What about some pics of your gear, who is the boggest poser,


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Oct 2012)

derrick said:


> What about some pics of your gear, who is the boggest poser,


 
You should start the pics off imho


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Oct 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> So Question..
> Do you like to match clothing colours to the bike or do you mix it a bit..


 
my car is silver - so I like to wrap myself in tinfoil before getting into it....


----------



## derrick (24 Oct 2012)

I'am not shy.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Oct 2012)

derrick said:


> I'am not shy.


 
Is that Chinese clothing or legitimate team kit?


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2012)

It's proper.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Oct 2012)

derrick said:


> It's proper.


 
Looks good, you definitely look the part!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

Purple, gray or pink bike - tomato red or fishing green waterproof bottoms - orange or yellow high viz waterproof jacket - bright red skateboard type helmet 
Bikes always spotless


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Oct 2012)

jazloc said:


> Is that Chinese clothing or legitimate team kit?


 
neither..


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> neither..


It's proper castelli.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Oct 2012)

derrick, maybe you made this choice knowingly, many people do since Castelli is generally small sizewise, but I think you could size down in the jersey if you wanted, Castelli kit is generally cut small, especially in the front, feels a bit daft when standing up, but on the bike, there is no bunching at the front and the pockets are placed in the small of your back (rather than your arse). IMO it really enhances comfort on the bike.

(I have a fair bit of Castelli kit, it cost's a fark tonne but IMO, it really is worth the money for the superior fit and material's used, especially the speed suits and the body paint bib shorts!)


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> derrick, maybe you made this choice knowingly, many people do since Castelli is generally small sizewise, but I think you could size down in the jersey if you wanted, Castelli kit is generally cut small, especially in the front, feels a bit daft when standing up, but on the bike, there is no bunching at the front and the pockets are placed in the small of your back (rather than your arse). IMO it really enhances comfort on the bike.
> 
> (I have a fair bit of Castelli kit, it cost's a f*** tonne but IMO, it really is worth the money for the superior fit and material's used, especially the speed suits and the body paint bib shorts!)


The next size down was to tight, my other half wears one size down and it's not comfatable.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Oct 2012)

I do colour coordinated pretty well
The Bike, bottles, helmet, bib shorts, jersey all match (kit and bottles are official team products, given to me)








Also have Castelli San Marino speed suits and three different helmets for days When I do not want to match


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Purple, gray or pink bike - tomato red or fishing green waterproof bottoms - orange or yellow high viz waterproof jacket - bright red skateboard type helmet
> Bikes always spotless


Glad you put that last line in before Ian had a hissy fit


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Glad you put that last line in before Ian had a hissy fit


Forgot to mention the shocking pink rucksack


----------



## Easytigers (25 Oct 2012)

Don't always match the bike but feel weird if the jersey and gloves don't match...


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Oct 2012)

derrick said:


> The next size down was to tight, my other half wears one size down and it's not comfatable.


 
Was it actually too tight or as it was intended but tighter than you are used to? Your's is quite loose and long.


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Was it actually too tight or as it was intended but tighter than you are used to? Your's is quite loose and long.


It's was to tight, possibly tighter than i am used to.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Oct 2012)

derrick said:


> It's was to tight, possibly tighter than i am used to.


 
BTW, not criticising your choice, in case you took it that way, I was just asking, dress as you feel most comfortable.


----------



## Large (26 Oct 2012)

Matt black bike (Cannondale Bad Boy). Black shorts, black base layer trousers, black Night Vision jacket and gloves for when it's dark (!), black helmet, black socks and black shoes. Usually wear a black t-shirt or polo shirt as my only cycling shirt, a La Vie Claire 80s replica, is too small. Sometimes I do wear a bright red lightweight coat during the day if it's windy and my base layer long-sleeveed top is also red.


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Oct 2012)

Large said:


> Matt black bike (Cannondale Bad Boy). Black shorts, black base layer trousers, black Night Vision jacket and gloves for when it's dark (!), black helmet, black socks and black shoes. Usually wear a black t-shirt or polo shirt as my only cycling shirt, a La Vie Claire 80s replica, is too small. Sometimes I do wear a bright red lightweight coat during the day if it's windy and my base layer long-sleeveed top is also red.


 
I'm a great lover of black.. my best colour..


----------



## derrick (27 Oct 2012)

1. Black is the absence of color (and is therefore not a color)
Explanation:
When there is no light, everything is black. Test this out by going into a photographic dark room. There are no photons of light. In other words, there are no photons of colors.
2. White is the blending of all colors and is a color.
Explanation:
Light appears colorless or white. Sunlight is white light that is composed of all the colors of the spectrum. A rainbow is proof. You can't see the colors of sunlight except when atmospheric conditions bend the light rays and create a rainbow. You can also use a prism to demonstrate this.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2012)

derrick said:


> 1. Black is the absence of color (and is therefore not a color)
> Explanation:
> When there is no light, everything is black. Test this out by going into a photographic dark room. There are no photons of light. In other words, there are no photons of colors.
> 2. White is the blending of all colors and is a color.
> ...


Darkrooms by definition are not black but dark, safe light for b&w is red, as b&w paper does not react quickly to it, the paper will still fog if brought close to it for any length of time, for colour a very dull amber can be used, but its almost useless, film does need to be transferred to the dev tanks in the dark.
Sunlight, our sun is actually yellow in colour, there are blue stars orange stars red ones white ones, the hottest of which are the blue ones.
Black as a colour as in paint, reflects no light which is why it appears black. I will need to get my books out to explain the difference between light mixing to create white and colour mixing to create black, but basically one as additive and one is subtractive if remember right, though I might be wrong.


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Oct 2012)

Very scientific you guys but in rugby they are called them the all blacks not the all darks so to the man in the street black is a colour...


----------

